

Hydrogen car to be 'open source' - alex_stoddard
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8103106.stm
"improvements will be sent back, so that what the company refers to as its "network of manufacturers" can contribute to the overall development of the product line." - so, an open source development model for engineering.
======
roc
Hydrogen cars: still 100% nonsense.

------
alex_stoddard
Open source engineering that is, rather than software.

